# Pheasant a la swbuckmaster



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's a great pheasant recipe from UWN member swbuckmaster

1 stick butter
2 cups half and half
4 pieces of bacon
I package oyster mushrooms
6 pheasant bests
Flour 
Olive oil
Onion
5 lbs potatoes
2 cans of corn
Pre-heat oven 325°

Melt the butter with a touch of olive oil in a Dutch oven on the stove top on medium heat.

Add chopped onion and bacon. Cook the onions until translucent.

Strain juices onions and bacon from the juices turn up the heat to high.

Flour the pheasant breasts and drop them in the hot buttery bacon oil. Brown on each side about 5 minutes.

Turn off the stove top and add the bacon, mushrooms, pheasant and 2 cups of half and half.

Place in the oven and cook 325° for at least 1.5 hours. Longer if you want it to fall apart.

Don't forget to boil your potatoes.


----------



## A12GaugeGirl (Jan 10, 2015)

That looks great! I am always looking for pheasant recipes. Pheasants are great when prepared correctly. I made a Jamaican jerk out of a couple pheasants I harvested this past fall. It turned out good, but was definitely different from my usual ventures. http://huntingandcooking.com/jamaican-jerk-pheasant-with-coconut-rice/


----------

